# RNCF Holton Heath Laboratories April 2016



## mookster (Apr 4, 2016)

As a secondary bonus explore after Linford Park myself and Harry headed half an hour west to see what was happening at the old Royal Navy Cordite Factory Labs in Holton Heath. No sooner had we parked up than we noticed another car with a pair of people who had a similar idea to us so we made our way in as a foursome before splitting.

The place has sadly been absolutely destroyed by local numpties, but it's a place I had wanted to have a nose at for a long time so better late than never. It made for a pleasant peaceful wander for an hour before heading home just as the rain started.

It's been seen and done a billion times before so here some photos...















































The '5' balloon was the best piece of graffiti in the entire site and one of the most impressive single pieces I've seen anywhere.































Thanks for looking, more photos here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/albums/72157666229448510​


----------



## Rubex (Apr 4, 2016)

I love this report mookster! Excellent photos as always


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice photos as per your usual. I'm not too keen on graffiti on the walls of the buildings as it spoils the look even though its derelict but I was impressed with the 3D number 5.


----------



## scribe (Apr 4, 2016)

I never tire of this place so thanks for sharing the shots.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 5, 2016)

I had to look twice at the balloon...it's good!Brilliant take of the site.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 5, 2016)

Great report Mook. That balloon graff is VERY clever.


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 5, 2016)

Great report! That 3D 5 really is quite something


----------



## degenerate (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice mookster, looks like a nice wander especially as a bonus


----------



## smiler (Apr 5, 2016)

I liked your take on it Mook, as good as always, Thanks


----------



## urban-dorset (Jul 6, 2016)

Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice one! That balloon piece is incredible!


----------



## Potter (Jul 7, 2016)

That 5 graff - Wow!


----------

